# Your thoughts on this hitch quote?



## pinksugar (Aug 1, 2007)

I watched hitch last night with my bf and there is one quote in it that I was wondering about.

It said that 8 or 9 out of 10 women think they can learn everything important about a relationship by the first kiss they have.

Now I happen to think that this isn't true. I think a first kiss is never as good as after you've got the 'feel' of your new partner and know each other a little better - but there was one thing that I never thought of which is also mentioned in the movie:

women are more likely to place importance on the first kiss in a new relationship because it might be 'their last first kiss'

I thought that was so sweet! I never thought of it that way at all! what if I've had my last first kiss? what if this is it with my current bf? I DIDN'T SAVOUR THE MOMENT! AHHHHH!!! lol

anyway what do you think of those 2 quotes? any thoughts?


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 1, 2007)

i dont really know

but i think that if ill had a first kiss with a guy

ill know in that minute what he feel about me ..


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 1, 2007)

I think the first kiss will dictate the barometer of the relationship.


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think the first kiss will dictate the barometer of the relationship. ditto


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Aug 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think the first kiss will dictate the barometer of the relationship. I agree!! You can also tell how confident that person is. I don't know that I can say that you can tell like most everything about the relationship by that kiss, but it can definately say alot. Even by looking back at first kisses I have had with guys, when I look back, by the way they kissed the first time does reflect how the relationship was for me.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 1, 2007)

mine havent been at all... I guess I must be that 1 or 2 out of 10 that doesnt think like that.. LOL. I'm a WEIRDO, haha! but you guys knew that and love me anyway, right?


----------



## Noonz (Aug 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think the first kiss will dictate the barometer of the relationship. I think so either...


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 6, 2007)

oh i dun think too much of it. u ll know who u feel as things come along. thinig too much is brain cells killing!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 6, 2007)

haha, Savvy you're so funny


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 6, 2007)

I think how well a first kiss goes is important. If it's hot, then it can only get hotter right?



And if it's not, well...you have to think it was just a one-off kind of thing and hope the next one is much better...assuming there is a next time.

As for having their last first kiss, I don't think any of us really think about it when it happens b/c we're too busy thinking about what comes next!


----------



## D E A (Aug 24, 2007)

That first kiss definitely reeled me in. Fireworks. ;-)


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 24, 2007)

Me and Wes dated for 2 weeks before our first kiss . . . my that time, I already knew he was the one for me!


----------



## KellyB (Aug 24, 2007)

I think you can get an idea of the further physical attraction you might have. But my first kiss with the love of my life was anything but good. We were both so nervous and wanted it to be good. I like to kiss and any relationship I've attempted where kissing was not as important to the other person or they didn't do it "right", didnt last. but then again none of them have lasted anyway...........


----------



## MindySue (Aug 25, 2007)

first kiss no big deal for me


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 12, 2007)

lmao it depends on the situation. i knew my husband as a pal for nine moths before i first kissed him. It was passionate and intense. I kissed him from above he was sitting I was standing (I'm short!) so in a way it felt strange but the connection was explosive.

Amazing kiss, bad angle. heh.

I have since learned I kiss him the feeling is much better when we are laying down. *nudge* or seated! I just couldn't wait, he wouldn't make a first move so I jumped his bones.

I think also sometimes a partner may adjust to-you, yer sweetheart can kiss you better after he ("she" for some of us) knows how you love to be kissed?!


----------

